# Fisher Cube PLLs and Centre-restorers



## Ranzha (Jan 23, 2010)

INCOMPLETE!

DISCLAIMER: Since I have not found a thread like this where Fisher Cube centre-restoring PLLs and centre restorers are stored, I am creating this one.
Would it be good to add these to the wiki in due time?

Hello. I got a Fisher Cube recently (yesterday, as a matter of fact) and have been fooling around with CubeExplorer and the centre flipping feature.
On the Fisher Cube, you can receive a centre being flipped after you do a normal PLL.
However, with these PLLs I have here, the centres remain solved after PLL without having to do more algorithms to solve the centres. If, however, the PLL is finished and a centre is flipped, I have special centre-restoring algorithms.
*Also, I have an OLL parity algorithm (flips UR and FR edges): y' U2 R2 U' R U R U2 y R' F' R F.*

Below are the cases and the algorithms to solve them.
NOTE: There are four algorithms per case for those that cannot be solved using normal PLLs.
The first is optimal 2-gen.
The second is not-so-optimal 2-gen.
The third is optimal 3-gen <U, F, R>.
The fourth is not-so-optimal 3-gen <U, F, R>.

*Centre-restorer (clockwise 90 degrees)* _image to come_

· 
· 
· 
· 


*Centre-restorer (180 degrees)* _image to come_

· U R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 U R2
· z' (R U R' U) (R U R' U) (R U R' U) (R U R' U) (R U R' U)
· U2 R2 F U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2
· U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 U


*Centre-restorer (anticlockwise 90 degrees)* _image to come_

· (U R2 U2 R U2 R2) (U R2 U2 R U2 R2) (U R2 U2 R U2 R2)
· U (R U2 R2) (U R2 U2) (R U2 R2) (U R2 U2) (R U2 R2) U R2 U
· (R U R' U') R' F U' R' F (U' R' U R) U F' R U F'
· (U R' U R U) F' R U F' (R U R' U' R' F) U' R' F U2


*U clockwise* _image to come_

· R' U' R U' R U R2 U R U' R U' R' U2
·
·
·


*U anticlockwise* _image to come_

· U2 R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R
·
·
·


*Normal common PLLs which can be executed:*

*A clockwise*: x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2.
*A anticlockwise*: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R.
*M*: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2.
*T*: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'.
*Y*: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'.
*J front*: R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'.
*J back*: R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'.
*R right*: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'.
*R left*: L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U.
*F*: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 24, 2010)

Of course, any alg on a fisher cube is the same as a 3x3.
My favorite center 180deg alg is:

(R U R' U)x5 Center to be flipped on top.


----------



## Stini (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't have a Fisher Cube, but I guess this simple commutator should work for the centers:

M E' M' U/U'/U2 M E M' U'/U/U2

That turns U and R centers to opposite directions.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 24, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Of course, any alg on a fisher cube is the same as a 3x3.
> My favorite center 180deg alg is:
> 
> (R U R' U)x5 Center to be flipped on top.



Thanks! I'll put that in as the second one for the 2-gen algs.



Stini said:


> I don't have a Fisher Cube, but I guess this simple commutator should work for the centers:
> 
> M E' M' U/U'/U2 M E M' U'/U/U2
> 
> That turns U and R centers to opposite directions.



I'll take this into account. Thanks!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a 4x4 fisher cube. Solved it once no problem. This second time I came across a PLL parity. If I do my normal algorithm I mess up the centers (edges on the fisher... I don't know what to call them. Is there a different algorithm for this?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is a center-safe algorithm for PLL parity:
r' (U' R U F R2 F') r l (F R2 F' U' R' U) l'


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you. Also, am I correct in saying centers can only be rotated either 180º, or two centers 90º each? can you have only one center rotated 90º?


----------



## TheSeppomania (Feb 26, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Thank you. Also, am I correct in saying centers can only be rotated either 180º, or two centers 90º each? can you have only one center rotated 90º?


no, rotating only one center 90° isn't possible. but the fisher cube is a special case, cause you have two centers which doesn't matter if they are rotated. so you can rotate one of them and an other center you want and it seems that you only rotated one.

ps: here's another alg that can be used without any rotation
G-perm: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh my god this was brought back from the dead why

Basically all your algs for 4x4 fisher cube have to be supercube-safe, so there's that :x


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 26, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Oh my god this was brought back from the dead why



Everything I looked up for super cube was a bit difficult to understand the way the algorithms were written on the sites I was looking on. I had a couple questions and this was the best thread I could find for it.


----------



## Moose Owl (Sep 10, 2015)

I have a PLL problem wherein one half of two edges are sticking up, so the halves belong to the other set. That sounds weird. I mean, the edges don't match and I don't want to mess up anything. What can I do?


----------

